# Reception Error with Hopper



## TWhite (Aug 13, 2016)

I have checked the connections on my dish and the connections on my solo node. When I run a check switch I have all red X's. My siganl strength says good but no connection. Can anyone help? I was pretty sure I had the wires on the dish connected properly, but if someone could assist that would be great.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Disconnect the cables from the node and the dishes - note where they were connected.

Run a check Switch and save the results.

Reconnect all the cables.

Run a check switch, save the results.

If this fails to correct the problem, there may be a bad node or other component that a Dish technician needs to diagnose.


----------

